# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Shqiptari nga Maqedonia vret gruan dhe vajzën në Zvicër

## Nice_Boy

*Një krim i tmerrshëm brenda një familje shqiptare nga Maqedonia ka ndodhur mbrëmë vonë në qytetin Einsiedeln të kantonit Schwyz në Zvicër.*

Policia zvicerane bëri të ditur se shtetasi i Maqedonisë, me kombësi shqiptare ka qëlluar për vdekje me armë zjarri bashkëshorten dhe vajzën e tij.

Siç bëhet e ditur 56 vjeçari ka vrarë gruan e tij 48 vjeçare dhe vajzën e tij 24 vjeçare rreth orës 22:30, pas një zënke paraprake që kishte shpërthyer midis tyre. Vajza ka ndërruar jetë menjëherë në banesë, ndërsa bashkëshortja ka ndërruar jetë gjatë ditës së sotme, pas plagëve të marra në organet kryesore.

*Vrasësi menjëherë është ndaluar nga policia dhe se ndaj tij është shqiptuar masa e paraburgimit. Siç bëhet e ditur nga policia zvicerane, arsyeja e kësaj vrasje ka qenë xhelozia e burrit ndaj gruas apo siç është vlerësuar si shkelje e nderit familjar.* /INA/

----------


## Linda5

Edhe pse pune "xhelozie",dhe ta vrasesh tjetren sikur e ke mallin tat????? dhe te vrasesh dhe femijen????? 

Ptuuuuuuuuuuuuu far e keqe.

Po vetes pse nuk ja futi ky plehra.

----------


## Geri Tr

te vrasesh dhe femijen e vogel qe nuk ka kurrfare faji eshte kulmi i kafsherise.Nuk eshte rasti i pare qe ndodhin ksi lloj ngjarjesh dhe te gjitha per motive xhelozie te pabaze

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Un njof shum shqiptar te makedhonis,jan shum interesant,jo te gjith,i kan mbeshtjell grat me shamija dhe me nje lloj qershafi te zi,dhe nuk interesohen me per grat e tyre,rrin gjith naten neper rrug me do ruskia e boshnjake,kurse koh per grat e veta nuk kan kurr,kur i thash nji dit njenit,pse more burr rrin neper pijetore vetem me ruskia krejt paret ti hanger,e ti je hup pas saj,pastaj a mendon ndoj her qe mund te shef edhe gruja jote,ai mu pergjigj,jo more per grue nuk e kam gajle se ajo nuk guxon me dal pa i dhan leje un ose pa mu,thash more djal mos mendo ti qe pse e ke mbule gruan,e ke ba edhe budallic,thash se gruja ka nevoj edhe per ty ,si ne hajgare i thash mos per ty per nje burr.u nervozu djali qe pse ti po me thu se gruja don burr!!!

----------


## agimbeluli

kush e di cfar orospijash kane qene te dyaja , shqiptari nuk vret kot ,sic bejne skandinavet dhe amerikanet kur luajn mendsh ,por shqiptari vret kur e prek ne nder.  shqiptar i vertete paska qene ky ,hallall tombli i nenes

----------


## AnaH_M

Gjithcka mund te bisedohet dhe rregullohet,dhe nese eshte ashtu si thot agimbeluli perseri nuk eshte zgjidhje ajo qe te mbysesh dikend,thjesht largoju prej asaj gruje dhe jeto jeten rehat,tash hala me keq,per nje respi duhet te kalbet ne burg :i ngrysur: 

Sbesoj se gruaja 48 vjecare ka ber dicka te piste,e vetmja gje mund te ket qen qe ta ket ndihmuar vajzen ne lidhje me dikend,se vetem per kshtu gjera nje shqiptar mund te mbys gruan dhe femijen ndryshe jo,por sidoqofte mjer ne qe ende kemi njerez per faqe te zeze.

Shari- mos u nxeh ti menjeher mere veten met mire burre.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po pse per te  arsyetua nje  vrases po njellosni viktimat pa e ditur se si ka qen puna?
*

----------


## getomental

*Gurbeti i ka fajet!!!*

----------


## beni33

me  vjen  keq   per  ket  rast  tragjik

----------


## Mr Zeid

Te kishte vrar gruan po ta kishte kapur me ndonje dashnor, un po te isha gjykates e kisha liruar direkt, por ky ka vrar grua e vajze, gje qe tregon qe ky ka qene pallosh dhe i pafuqishen ne familjen e tij.
Kush vajz (ose djal) do nuk do to bindej nje babai me autoritet.

Ndjej keqardhje qe ka ndodhur me shqipot e maqedonis

----------


## the admiral

cfare katastrofe.
ka njerez qe u duket vehtja si skllavopronare. kujtojne se zoterojne jeten e ndokujt. tmerr.

eshte edhe me e trishtueshme qe ka njerez qe mundohen te justifikojne nje krim te tille.
edhe te kapet gruaja me dashnor nuk vritet. c'jane keto marrezira?

----------


## Sovrani

Ka Shqiptar qe akoma nuk binden se kane migruar dhe se jeta eshte e tille, jane xheloz per femijet e tyre, por ata te shkretet femije riten e nje dite edhe dashurohen, ne mergim nuk kane djem Shqiptar, ata shohin shoket dhe shoqet e tyre duke u dashuruar, normalisht edhe edhe vajzat Shqiptare edhe djemt Shqiptar do dashurohen, e natyrshme se mund te dashurojne nje te huaj, pra nje joshqiptar, seshte faji i tyre. Une gjithmone i keshilloj shoket e mi farefisin tim qe jetojne jashte, qe te mundohen ti edukojne femijet e tyre me Atdhedashuri, te bejne me shume harxhime qe ti dergojne dy here ne vit ne "vendlindjen" e tyre dhe tju japin liri te pa fundme gjate qendrimit ne vendlindje, qe femijet e tyre te knaqen e serish te duan te vijne, qe te mund te njoftojne ndonje djal a vajz, etj etj. 
 Gjithashtu i keshilloj qe te jene te kujdeshem edhe neqoftese femijet e tyre zgjedhin nje te huaj, te gjithe jemi njerez dhe i takojm ksaj bote, nese kjo gjenerat qe eshte jashte nuk do asimilohet do vije dita qe nje gjenerat tjeter patjeter se do asimilohet. Nje fanatik Kombetar ose fetar mund te kryej akte te tilla monstruoze.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Lane nam keta brezi i vjeter me te tilla gjerash. Vrasin robte sikur jane pula .Ehh pike e zeze , cna gjeti me te tille ''njerez'' .

----------


## busavata

ketu supozohet se :
-  arsyeja e kësaj vrasje ka qenë xhelozia e burrit ndaj gruas *apo siç është vlerësuar si shkelje e nderit familjar..*..

e qfar njerz jeni ju qe po e kundershtoni  shkeljen e nderit familjar.??!!???!!!

çka asht nderi familjar sipas juve ??

----------


## busavata

> me  vjen  keq   per  ket  rast  tragjik


edhe mua me vjen shum keq per  ket  rast  tragjik  :i terbuar:

----------


## qeveriablu

Nuk vritet njeriu per asnje arsye.Kurves nje shkelm bytheve dhe perqafo nje tjeter.

----------


## smokkie

> Te kishte vrar gruan po ta kishte kapur me ndonje dashnor, un po te isha gjykates e kisha liruar direkt, por ky ka vrar grua e vajze, gje qe tregon qe ky ka qene pallosh dhe i pafuqishen ne familjen e tij.
> Kush vajz (ose djal) do nuk do to bindej nje babai me autoritet.
> 
> Ndjej keqardhje qe ka ndodhur me shqipot e maqedonis



Sa mire qe nuk jeni gjykates.
Nese ky njeri ka vrare, duhet te kalbet ne burg, nuk ka rendesi arsyeja.

Ndjej keqeardhje per njerez qe mendojne keshtu (si ju).

----------


## the admiral

> ketu supozohet se :
> -  arsyeja e kësaj vrasje ka qenë xhelozia e burrit ndaj gruas *apo siç është vlerësuar si shkelje e nderit familjar..*..
> 
> e qfar njerz jeni ju qe po e kundershtoni  shkeljen e nderit familjar.??!!???!!!
> 
> çka asht nderi familjar sipas juve ??


nuk besoj se "nderi familjar" vihet ne vend duke vrare ate person qe ka shkelur nderin... 
eshte absurditet per mendimin tim.

----------


## king of queens

çfare kafshe. Si vritet tjetri keshtu ore maskara? 
Me e forta eshte se paska edhe njerez qe e justifikokan nje veprim te tille.
Lloj lloj teorishe degjohen ketu.

----------


## AnaH_M

A u mor vesh pse ika vra :buzeqeshje: 

Nje esht e sigurte: shqiptari nuk vret familjen e tij pa ndonje arsye te madhe.

----------

